# You're So Hypnotizing



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I found this song and decided to just have fun with it. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, you always do such good videos! If you wouldnt mind telling me, what program do you use?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks LoveStory! That means a lot considering I don't think my vids are that good haha. And No problem the program I use is Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD. It's kinda like Sony Vegas Pro but definately not as expensive. Sony Vegas pro is like $400 or something(i looked into it because I wanted it but it's waaaay out of my price range haha) but mine I got at target for $35 I believe, it wasn't expensive at all and I'm really happy with it....I find out new things I can do every time I use it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh that's sounds so cool! Unfortunately I cant get that lol, as I'm in South Africa and we don't work with $'s. But I really think your videos are great, their waaaay better than mine


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That is a great video 
I just have to say I nearly screamed when I heard what song came on I have been looking for it for ages but i didn't know the name of it thanks!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha no problem apache. I forget where I heard it but I had to look it up...first I found one that was a feat with somebody but I didn't like that one..it took forever to find JUST Katy Perry singing it. =D


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Great vid! It was really cool and on time!


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is easily the best video I have ever seen. Phantomcolt18, you're a genius! Very well done, I hope you keep it up.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Very good! I love it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys it really means a lot to me. =D

And dance21 I have seen waaaayyy better haha. Thank you so much for the compliment though. It's comments like these that keep me making videos!


----------



## catzkillz (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice video of a very nice horse


----------

